
Facebook to face more scrutiny from Congress on Libra - hhs
https://www.reuters.com/article/us-facebook-cryptocurrency-senate/facebook-to-face-more-scrutiny-from-congress-on-libra-idUSKCN1UC1A4
======
celeritascelery
Legislatures and regulators give a bunch of excuses for why this is bad, but
the reality is that they don’t want to lose control over the monetary system.
and Facebook is already and easy political target.

